# GT #52: Phoenix Suns (36-15) @ Golden State Warriors (31-20) - 2/13



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

* Phoenix Suns (36-15) vs Golden State Warriors (31-20) *

*When: Wednesday, 9EST/6 PST

TV:







*


*Suns Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Steve Nash [SG] Raja Bell [SF] Grant Hill [PF] Boris Diaw [C] Amare Stoudemire*

*Warriors Projected Starters:*






































*[PG] Baron Davis [SG] Monta Ellis [SF] Stephen Jackson [PF] Al Harrington [C] Chris Webber*



<a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=phsuns-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/phsuns-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a></a><a href="http://s48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/?action=view&current=gswarriors.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i48.photobucket.com/albums/f249/Dissonance19/gswarriors.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>









*Suns have been placed on WAKETHE****UP*​


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Who wants to bet Chris Webber gets posterized in the first 4 minutes of the game?

The Wizards owned the Warriors last night, I didn't see if they won. But the part of the game I did watch, they were up like 20 points. This is going to be a fun game, up and down. I don't expect the Suns to be doing anything amazingly defensively. But I do expect to see good contests on the three-point shots. The Warriors LOVE to shoot quick three-pointers. A lot more then the Suns.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Warriors came back and won 120-117 last night.


----------



## All Net (Nov 28, 2007)

I dont know why Chris Webber is starting, I mean he started last night and played 13 minutes... much less than Al Harrington or Biedrins(both came from the bench). We should take advantage when Webber is on court, lol.

If this game comes down to a 3 point shoot out, we are bound to loose, because they have more shooters.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

It's going to be one fun match to watch.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

First one to 120 wins!


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

This is the kind of game I'd want to see go into double or triple OT, just so that it could threaten the most points scored in a game, lol.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

They would have to eclipse a score of 186-184 when Detroit beat Denver, back in 1983. Seems kinda low. You think it'd be more. We came close with the Nets in that 2 OT game last yr. 161-157


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

*Shaq Unlikely To Make Debut Wednesday Against Warriors*



> February 13, 2008 - 4:45 am
> USA Today -
> 
> When will Shaquille O'Neal appear in a Phoenix Suns uniform? It is unlikely to be Wednesday against the Warriors, the Associated Press is reporting, as Shaq doesn't want to slow the Suns and their high octane team down.
> ...


----------



## bircan (Jul 17, 2005)

Shaq should sit back and really focus on himself and his health right now. We can manage these next 2 games before the allstar break, then hope the diesel is much more prepared and ready. 

Whilst we can match GS on 3 pointers with Nash, Bell, Barbosa, we need Amare to be dominant and crush GS on the inside. If the 3 pointers arent going in, we need to continue to feed Amare. With only Biedrins and Webber on the inside, this is the kind of game Amare can put up monster numbers in. It would help too if GS shoots a low % on 3's


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

I don't know what the name of the referee was, but holy ****. Please, someone remove his whistle and fire him. What a disgrace to all referees.

Anyways, the Suns really ****ed up that one. Mostly D'Antoni taking so ****ing long to get Amare back in the game. I don't think he had 5 fouls, but if he didn't, he should have been in the 4th quarter sooner.


----------



## AZsportsDude (Feb 8, 2008)

I hate to say this but suns are a tad bit of chokers. You won't see Kobe or Baron Davis miss those free-throws man. Im irritated right now.


----------



## MeirToTheWise (Nov 9, 2005)

Since no else said it (looks to see if Diss is posting ^_^), Suns lost 118-120.



Dr. Seuss said:


> I don't know what the name of the referee was, but holy ****. Please, someone remove his whistle and fire him. What a disgrace to all referees.
> 
> Anyways, the Suns really ****ed up that one. Mostly D'Antoni taking so ****ing long to get Amare back in the game. I don't think he had 5 fouls, but if he didn't, he should have been in the 4th quarter sooner.


Co-signed. The reffing tonight was atrocious. I mean WOW... You also hit the nail on the head with Amare... He definitely should have came at least 2-3 mins earlier. He only had 4 fouls when they entered the 4th >_>

As for the comment about the Suns being chokers... It's actually just Amare that's kinda messed up at the free throw line at times this season. Everyone else has hit clutch baskets when they've had to most of the time.

Also, can someone explain why DJ Strawberry kept trying to tip the balls in? Just GRAB THE FRIGGIN REBOUND... It was like he was playing ping-pong with the backboard >_> Rookie mistake I guess. He was off his game tonight for w/e reason :/


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

MeirToTheWise said:


> As for the comment about the Suns being chokers... It's actually just Amare that's kinda messed up at the free throw line at times this season. Everyone else has hit clutch baskets when they've had to most of the time.


Suns are never one or the other, they either are clutch as hell, or just complete choke jobs. They really need to get to a consistent point.



> Also, can someone explain why DJ Strawberry kept trying to tip the balls in? Just GRAB THE FRIGGIN REBOUND... It was like he was playing ping-pong with the backboard >_> Rookie mistake I guess. He was off his game tonight for w/e reason :/


Strawberry looked soooooooo bad tonight. My god, I was cringing every time he touched the ball. I was hoping to see Piakowski in the second half.



Dissonance19 said:


> First one to 120 wins!


You son of a *****, you really are the devil.


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

Honestly, if they are going to milk that "ref is part of the court" crap, I would have taken out his legs diving for that ball! That was the game right there.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Dissonance19 said:


> First one to 120 wins!


lol I could do no wrong lately.



Games like these sting like hell though.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

What happened with the ref guys?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

NewAgeBaller said:


> What happened with the ref guys?


Barbosa had the ball near the 3-point line but close to the sidelines and the ball got knocked away from him but touched him last. Before the ball went out of bounds, though, it hit the referee and Barbosa couldn't get to it...it was ruled out on Phoenix, and the Warriors went down the court and hit a big 3-pointer. It killed any momentum Phoenix had at the time.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Basel57 said:


> Barbosa had the ball near the 3-point line but close to the sidelines and the ball got knocked away from him but touched him last. Before the ball went out of bounds, though, it hit the referee and Barbosa couldn't get to it...it was ruled out on Phoenix, and the Warriors went down the court and hit a big 3-pointer. It killed any momentum Phoenix had at the time.


Wow.. :lol:

Least he didn't run into Barbosa..

<object width="425" height="355"><param name="movie" value="http://www.youtube.com/v/wugrOmbsV3U&rel=1"></param><param name="wmode" value="transparent"></param><embed src="http://www.youtube.com/v/wugrOmbsV3U&rel=1" type="application/x-shockwave-flash" wmode="transparent" width="425" height="355"></embed></object>

Though Damon got a call his way in that situation.


----------



## Sunsfan81 (Apr 17, 2006)

Tough loss last night. Amare choked at the FT line again. :rant:


----------



## Hyperion (Dec 5, 2006)

NewAgeBaller said:


> What happened with the ref guys?


the ball was knocked away from Barbosa to the outside ref and it got stuck in between the ref's legs as the ref slowly moved out of the way, kicking the ball out of bounds and off on Phoenix and that was the difference in the game.


----------

